

It has begun. iPhone 3G line starts in NYC a week early - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/it-has-begin-iphone-line-forms-at-nyc-apple-store-aapl-

======
bprater
If you are a Y!Hacker that is waiting in line, good luck! Should make for a
fun story in 20 years!

